# EU Opt Out for UK?



## flookywoo (Oct 28, 2015)

If the UK decides to leave the EU what then becomes of all the Ex Pats that live ( in my case) Portugal? 
Anyone know?


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Of course we don't know, nobody does yet. I am pretty sure the referendum will be to stay in. If you want that make sure you are registered to vote (unless you have been outside UK for more than 15 years when you can't).


----------



## flookywoo (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you for that, Its just that IF and thats a big IF, UK votes to leave, will we be told to leave our houses, business etc, in your opinion?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

flookywoo said:


> Thank you for that, Its just that IF and thats a big IF, UK votes to leave, will we be told to leave our houses, business etc, in your opinion?


IMHO, it will be most unlikely. The possible question is how will the healthcare of those who are registered in state systems via a Form S1 be affected.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

The last time that happened in Portugal was under the very short lived Communist Government who were in power after the Revolution. I remember seeing on British TV that British property owners were going to be dispossessed but nothing came of it.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

The issue that everyone seems to overlook is exactly how far would the UK disconnect in the event of a "No" vote in the referendum.
Will it be a complete withdrawal or an arrangement such as that operated by some of the Scandinavian countries for example.

I cannot see the UK disconnecting completely, most people in the UK do not want that I believe, what they want is a fairer and more equitable Europe.
Sadly it seems that hectoring and scare-mongering from the "In" campaign is going to be the canvassing message which IMHO will play totally in to the hands of the out campaign.

Interesting times !!

Rob


----------



## Espana2016 (Feb 23, 2016)

*Don't panic!*

I would say there is no chance of Britons being asked or forced to leave other EU countries - what would be the point? The host country would generally be left with empty properties and a large hole in their local economies that had previously been propped up with Sterling. Britain would have to retaliate of course with similar measures, increasing the mainland european unemployment figures even more. 
Let's face it, we have always lived in 'foreign' countries, whether or not they wanted us there! In the past, if you had money to spend, you were welcome. Those hoping to rely on the black economy or the minimal state benefits available in the 'warmer' parts of europe could well be in difficulties of course.

The S1 health care funding question is very relevant however as I can see that being scrapped quite easily by the UK wanting to save money in the inevitable short-term financial crisis and run on the pound following a Brexit. 
State pensions too could be frozen at present level as they do now with non-EU countries, which would seriously impact on anyone trying to survive on a low income, as time and inflation would effectively make the pension worthless.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I think the vote will probably be to leave the EU (and that we'll maintain trade links) but my guess is it won't affect Brit ex pats who (at least) already have their residencias because there's a hell of a lot more Portuguese in the UK than Brits in Portugal & it'd have to be a reciprocal agreement come what may and the same goes for the UK & PT NHS services. 

I can't find the link but there was an article in the Telegraph a while ago that said more or less the same thing.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh for Lord's sake. Not only is there little or no chance of the 'great unwashed' of the UK voting to leave but if they did, there is no suggestion that it would leave the EEA and virtually all the EU residency rules apply with EEA countries. Furthermore there are many SAFAs, Aussies and other nationalities living here. Why would the humble Brit be treated any different? Yes there may be a healthcare issue but as for state pensions there are many, if not the majority, of Portuguese living on less than the current uk State Pension.
Get a grip, stiff upper lip and whatever you do, "don't give them your name Pike!"


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

None of my business, of course, but here it is: Keep calm, and carry on (as it says on the tea jars).
If it would come to the worst, everything will then remain as it is. No Brit will be thrown out. Britain will remain in the EES (Space, not Community!). The contributions will remain the same magnitude. Britain will not introduce the single currency. The Brits will be entitled to buy their duty free bag in a true tax free shop in every international airport. Taylor's Port would still be ... etc.

Downing Street would possibly have less influence than before, but none of us would notice or care. We have our own politicians to worry about. The NATO wouldn't be affected, which ought to please de Gaulle. Maybe the Americans would reach out a helping hand, which could keep the military expenditure down. But really, who cares? Pensioners would be the same. Maybe the Lithuanian plumbers in London would suffer, but I'm sure they will find work elsewhere in their Union. As will the Polish nurses. A good plumber is needed in Scandinavia also. Not a big deal, i m ho. Seriously, no residence permit will be cancelled. There is the European Court for Human Rights (Strasbourg branch) and that would stop any discrimination of expat Britons. Effectively. Maybe the British people actually wants to leave the European Council instead of the European Union, who knows who has mixed the institutions up. Good luck in the elections, if you think it's important you should vote.


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> have to be a reciprocal agreement come what may and the same goes for the UK & PT NHS services.


Just a Heads Up.....

Keep your eye on what is happening health care wise around the EU.

There is a move afoot by several countries to reduce their healthcare costs and expatriates are coming under scrutiny.

Here's an example

<http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/health/expat-health/10628246/NHS-axes-free-health-care-for-expats.html

Another is France which has recently (relatively) made some drastic changes.

The final result for which the various governments are aiming would seem to be "Register for the state plan in your country of Residence or purchase private insurance to cover you. AND don't come looking for free/subsidized health care in your country of origin".


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Nothing new here since this 2014 telegraph article. Once you leave the Uk you should not be getting free treatment there and the S1 for those of non state pension aged went a while ago.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Not quite true. See what I wrote under the thread "Pensioners and the NHS". There has been a reversal of policy about expat pensioners' access to the NHS.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

I agree. My point was really that I am a bit bored with people posting that aged telegraph article and stating that the rules for pre state pension retirees have changed recently.


----------



## scubajohn (Sep 13, 2015)

i live part time in the uk. 
the UK leaving will make NO difference what so ever to all EU residents .If and i hope it happens . Spain/Portugal etc etc etc will not penalize any one we are a large part of there income


----------

